# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Cambodia, Vietnam & Laos

## South East Asia

I will be meeting my mum in Cambodia for a couple of weeks in January and then plan to travel to Vietnam & Laos and back to Bangkok through Northern Thailand.
I'm after any Hints, Tips and Routes, I have between 4-7 Weeks to do this trip and am after border crossing tips etc? And must see places!?
Any advice is welcome!!
Thanks

----------


## etouffement

so niagara falls  is in south east asia ?  :Smile:

----------


## brianvu

Don't miss Phi Phi Island in Thailand & Hoi An in Vietnam

----------


## davidsmith36

Squatted low over the Mekong inside just about a short distance of Thailand, Vientiane has at long last shaken off its webs and sincerely joined the 21st century. The city is still a standout amongst the most loose little capitals on the planet. 
what's more, Don't miss Phi Island in Thailand and Hoi An in Vietnam.

----------


## Marley Smith

Vietnam: Hanoi, Halong Bay, Ninh Binh, Sapa, Hue, Hoi An, Nha trang, Saigon

Laos: Vientiane, Luang Prabang, Phonsavan, Vang Vieng, Pakse

Cam: Siem Reap, Phnom Penh, Tonle Sap Lake, Sihanoukville

----------


## LeahLucas

I like your reply, please carry on to share your info.

----------


## patrickoq88

Thanks for this

----------

